# Squash - Marina quays



## leeds92 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi All - recently moved to Marina Quays. Keen to get some regular squash going, anyone live here that is up for a game or nearby in the marina keen on playing.

Im probably a fairly average to decent player so similar spec ideally!


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

leeds92 said:


> Hi All - recently moved to Marina Quays. Keen to get some regular squash going, anyone live here that is up for a game or nearby in the marina keen on playing.
> 
> Im probably a fairly average to decent player so similar spec ideally!


Hi Leeds92

I live in The Waves building, and play every now and then with pal in your building. However his availability is a little sporadic as he travels with work so am def up for a regular game. 

Are you around tonight? Let me know if you fancy a game and can book the court (you have to book the courts through security or reception I think).

If not then maybe Thursday night or some time on Friday I am free.

Kevin.


----------



## BarryBoy (Jun 26, 2012)

Southak said:


> Hi Leeds92
> 
> I live in The Waves building, and play every now and then with pal in your building. However his availability is a little sporadic as he travels with work so am def up for a regular game.
> 
> ...


Hi Guys,

I am also looking for someone to play squash with, I am new to Dubai and enjoy both Squash and Tennis, I live a bit further away in Tecom, but I can drive and would be delighted to join you if its possible.

Let me know if either of you fancy a game and we can arrange it, unfortunately I am a new member and cant receive PMs yet.

Cheers
Barryboy


----------



## FrankV (Jun 27, 2012)

BarryBoy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am also looking for someone to play squash with, I am new to Dubai and enjoy both Squash and Tennis, I live a bit further away in Tecom, but I can drive and would be delighted to join you if its possible.
> 
> ...



Hi guys, 

I'll be moving to the Marina in August and would like to pick up squash again. Have been playing for a couple of years, so I'd say, intermediate level. Let me know if you need another person. 

Best, Frank


----------



## leeds92 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello guys

Sounds good, yeah the more the merrier, can get a bit of round robin on the go if timing work for everyone.

Lets see how schedules work, Im free Saturday onwards this week and most of next week.

Ive not got pm on this yet either - drop me an email if you are still keen and well arrange something.

Im on 
Cheers


----------



## skier (Apr 13, 2012)

*how's in for a game t'row (saturday)? got car, so pretty flexible..
*
I'm 24, Swiss, just arrived two weeks ago, working for next couple of months here in Media City.

Been playing Squash for a while back home, and would say fairly average player.

*drop me a message/call on*


----------



## skier (Apr 13, 2012)

*PM me for a game Today (Saturday) or during the week in the evenings - got car, so pretty flexible..
*


----------



## leeds92 (Jun 19, 2012)

Gents, I've been off this a while just back online now and seen the replies. If anyone still keen on a game over eid or then onwards drop me a message. My number is u can on this. 

Cheers


----------



## MartinL (Nov 25, 2012)

*Squash*

Hi Gents
I am fairly new to Dubai and am a fairly good squash player and looking to play as often as poss.
I have seen your threads on the site and would like to join in. Are you still looking for other squash players?
Regards


----------

